# Eddy claims he'll be a better defender, team player under Brown



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> “Man, with coach Brown here, the sky’s the limit,” Curry said Saturday. “I know I’m definitely going to be a lot better than last year. *I’m going to be a lot better defensive player, a lot more offensive-minded and just an even better team player* .”
> 
> Curry later explained that he didn’t mean his enthusiasm for Brown to be taken as a knock on Bulls coach Scott Skiles.
> 
> “I’m just saying they have two different styles of coaching,” Curry said. “I mean, coach Skiles was a hard-nosed coach. He’s a great coach. I never had any complaints about him. He was a great guy. It’s a little different over here. Same kind of teaching, same kind of fundamentals. (Brown) just gets his point across a little different.”


And another hint on AD:



> Curry says he’ll wear No. 32 for the Knicks. He would have taken No. 34 but decided to leave that jersey empty in case Antonio Davis ends up playing in New York.


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=103644


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Eddy claims he'll be a better defender , team player under Brown*

And Skiles on Eddy:



> Success without Curry: At the end of last season, the Bulls went 10-6 when Eddy Curry was out of the lineup with a hamstring injury and the irregular heartbeat. But coach Scott Skiles doesn’t think that should raise any hope for the Bulls now that Curry has been traded to New York.
> 
> “I wouldn’t put too much stock in that,” Skiles said. “A reasonable person could turn right around and say, ‘Yeah, but you got swept right out of the playoffs (by Washington) without him.’
> 
> “I think at that point in the season, we were just on a really good roll. When he went out, we just continued on. Then when we got in the playoffs, some of our weaknesses, even with Eddy, I believe would have been exposed.”


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Eddy claims he'll be a better defender , team player under Brown*

So some external force is going to make Curry a better player? He won't become a superstar until the change comes from with in.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Eddy claims he'll be a better defender , team player under Brown*

Well I certainly wouldn't be surprised, what with the well known trend of players waiting until after they get a big contract to dip into their untapped potential.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Eddy claims he'll be a better defender , team player under Brown*



MJG said:


> Well I certainly wouldn't be surprised, what with the well known trend of players waiting until after they get a big contract to dip into their untapped potential.


My sarcasm sensor's needle just broke. :biggrin:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Eddy claims he'll be a better defender , team player under Brown*

So much for Krause not being able to attract free-agents for personal reasons. Seems like TT like being recruited by the Bulls. Just wanted to play for a winner (and Karl if I remember.)



> “It was great,” he said. “I loved the way they approached me, the way they were selling everything.”
> 
> Former Bulls general manager Jerry Krause used to say the reason he lost out on Thomas was because the Bucks promised to trade Glenn Robinson, which didn’t happen until two years later.
> 
> “That was part of it,” Thomas admitted. “I just wanted to be in the best situation for me to win an NBA championship. At that time, Milwaukee was the best situation. (The Bulls) didn’t get me before, but they got me now.”


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Eddy claims he'll be a better defender , team player under Brown*



kukoc4ever said:


> So much for Krause not being able to attract free-agents for personal reasons. Seems like TT like being recruited by the Bulls. Just wanted to play for a winner (and Karl if I remember.)


I thought that was interesting too, and I liked reading it. But then I remembered he said it after becoming a member of the Chicago Bulls. Much like the statements of disgruntled former players regarding their former team after arriving at their new destination, the statements of arrving players about their new team should probably be taken with a grain of salt.

It was nice, though. I've always believed Krause's free agency feelings were 90% about how awful the team was and 10% about some cloud of suspicion hanging over the team in general, and Krause in particular. Money and success matter most to players, in my opinion. That, and possibly geography/family, are pretty much the only things that matter to young free agents.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Eddy claims he'll be a better defender , team player under Brown*

larry brown rejuvinated rik smits career....why cant he make eddy any better?

cause you guys traded him right?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Eddy claims he'll be a better defender , team player under Brown*



PennyHardaway said:


> larry brown rejuvinated rik smits career....why cant he make eddy any better?
> 
> cause you guys traded him right?


dude shut the hell up and go back to your board


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Eddy claims he'll be a better defender , team player under Brown*

allstar in 2006?


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Eddy claims he'll be a better defender , team player under Brown*

Eddy; you are so full of EDIT Why didn't you put out last year and play defense and rebound when you were playing for a new contract. There is no way Skiles and his staff didn't push you as much as Larry will. Of course why not say that with your new team because if I'm a Knick fan that is exactly what I want to hear. Hope you do finally get it but considering Jamal didn't change last year from his time with the Bulls, I wouldn't bet the house on it.

Eddy has always had a much rosier view of his play than anyone else. Hell he thought he should have been maxed out before last seasion because he spent 30 days finally getting in shape !!!


No masked cursing please, -jnr


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Eddy claims he'll be a better defender , team player under Brown*



L.O.B said:


> So some external force is going to make Curry a better player? He won't become a superstar until the change comes from with in.


The health scare he had might do the trick. I'm not saying it will. I'm just saying it's a possibility.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Eddy claims he'll be a better defender , team player under Brown*

Most 22 year old pro basketball players are better at 23 years old.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so does jamal.



> This may be as far as Brown has ever been from having the right stuff to do it the right way.
> 
> So asked about his team, Brown said: "I love the fact I can coach rookies who have had basically four years of college from great programs."
> 
> ...



Sam Smith/Tribune


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> so does jamal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear that Crawford has finally, after all these years, claimed that he's going to be a better defender. Its refreshing. Because in years' past, I've always wondered: "Now that training camp is here, why isn't Crawford saying he's going to improve defense and shot selection this year?" 

Plus, its good hear Curry say it too. Because, like Crawford, he's never declared that his defense would improve heading into a new season. 

I'm sure their having finally said it will lead to doing it.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> I'm sure their having finally said it will lead to doing it.


And I'm looking forward to seeing what happens if they don't. 

Heck, I'm just looking forward to some games although without NBA TV and not living in the Chicago Metro area, I won't see many.  

But reading all about the games here will be fun.

(Although I'm working on seeing a Bulls/Bucks game from a Box Seat. Wish me luck - it may finally payoff knowing someone who works for the Senator).


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> Good to hear that Crawford has finally, after all these years, claimed that he's going to be a better defender. Its refreshing. Because in years' past, I've always wondered: "Now that training camp is here, why isn't Crawford saying he's going to improve defense and shot selection this year?"
> 
> Plus, its good hear Curry say it too. Because, like Crawford, he's never declared that his defense would improve heading into a new season.
> 
> I'm sure their having finally said it will lead to doing it.


 :laugh: The more they talk the less I believe. That's a gold standard.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

narek said:


> And I'm looking forward to seeing what happens if they don't.
> 
> Heck, I'm just looking forward to some games although without NBA TV and not living in the Chicago Metro area, I won't see many.
> 
> ...



it's all about the league pass, narek!

plus, there will be 16 nationally televised games.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> Said Jamal Crawford, "I'm really going to buckle down on defense."


Why am I guessing that Jamal's definition of "buckle down of defense" may be slightly different from Brown's?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Just the typical pre-season jabber, especially with all the changes they have.

For our sake, I hope the Knicks fulfill my expectation of being the worst rebounding team in the league; one of the worst D's too. Brown will help them play team-oriented ball, but defense/rebounding comes from within. These Knicks are soft.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

jamal and eddy will be chilling now


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Larry Brown has a tendency to make players better then they are. Anyone who doesnt think Curry is likely to be a better player under Brown has totally missed the plot. 100% missed the plot


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

rlucas4257 said:


> Larry Brown has a tendency to make players better then they are. Anyone who doesnt think Curry is likely to be a better player under Brown has totally missed the plot. 100% missed the plot



i think he may EVENTUALLY, but what is the chance it happens this season? on a consistent nightly basis? so that playing defense is second nature. i do think by _next season_ (if he lasts until then) he'll have them all pretty much on the same page. larry has a challenge on his hands this season.



> "We haven't really put a lot in," Brown said. *"Our staff is just trying to teach guys how to play basketball.* We're not thinking about putting in set plays especially defenses and stuff like that. I want us to work on basketball skills on offense and defense and just teach."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2184686

so i agree with you that it could very well happen. i just don't think it will immediately that's all.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i think he may EVENTUALLY, but what is the chance it happens this season? on a consistent nightly basis? so that playing defense is second nature. i do think by _next season_ (if he lasts until then) he'll have them all pretty much on the same page. larry has a challenge on his hands this season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on Eddys health and PT. Give him 40 games with Brown and I think he will be 25% better as a defender.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Curry will be fine. He was pretty damn good last year. Under Brown and with all that talent around him, he could finally be an all-star type. He was on that path with Chicago as it was. He's already above average.

You give Larry Brown all that talent and he gives you a winner. This ain't Tim Floyd or Bill Cartwright.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Eddy claims he'll be a better defender , team player under Brown*



bullet said:


> And Skiles on Eddy:


i have to say i agree with skiles , the wizards basically figured the bulls bulls out who were lacking things they could do without eddy and luol, but skiles had the team ready, after 2 games it looked like it could have been an easy series for the bulls.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> i think he may EVENTUALLY, but what is the chance it happens this season? on a consistent nightly basis? so that playing defense is second nature. i do think by _next season_ (if he lasts until then) he'll have them all pretty much on the same page. larry has a challenge on his hands this season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Considering the shape Curry is in I'm not sure we'll see Brown's impact on his game till at least the second half of the season. I have a feeling Curry's gonna to get yanked early simply secondary to a lack of stamina in the first part of the year

From all accounts he is signifcantly overweight and out of shape. Particularly compared to training camp last year


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> Larry Brown has a tendency to make players better then they are. Anyone who doesnt think Curry is likely to be a better player under Brown has totally missed the plot. 100% missed the plot


 Larry Brown has a tendency to get extremely frustrated and tired of the players he has, as well. Especially young, inexperienced players. He had a team full of veterans in Detroit, and he traded younger talent for veterans in Philly. 

New York is a vastly different environment.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

All Eddy has to do is play well night after night and he will be fine. Trouble is, he didnt do that here. 

He thought the media and skiles were hard on him? He went from the frying pan into the fire.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Larry Brown has a tendency to get extremely frustrated and tired of the players he has, as well. Especially young, inexperienced players. He had a team full of veterans in Detroit, and he traded younger talent for veterans in Philly.
> 
> New York is a vastly different environment.



Larry Brown gave his blessing to this move. He simply sees something in Eddy Curry than most of us dont. No offense to the masses, but Id take Larry Browns opinion over a basketball player then most of you. No offense ment, but Brown has done the job with young players (see LA) and old players (see Detroit).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

rlucas4257 said:


> Larry Brown gave his blessing to this move. He simply sees something in Eddy Curry than most of us dont. No offense to the masses, but Id take Larry Browns opinion over a basketball player then most of you. No offense ment, but Brown has done the job with young players (see LA) and old players (see Detroit).


Maybe it has something to do with Eddy completely destroying the Pistons last year.

I think Eddy will average 22 points next year, and 10 rebounds. He'll be an allstar, remember, Skiles focused away from Curry, I'm sure Eddy will be a big part of New York's offensive plans, and with that, he'll be on the court more, which will allow him to get more rebounds. Eddy's a good player, and we made a mistake in letting him go, even though Tim Thomas is a good player.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> Larry Brown gave his blessing to this move. He simply sees something in Eddy Curry than most of us dont. No offense to the masses, but Id take Larry Browns opinion over a basketball player then most of you. No offense ment, but Brown has done the job with young players (see LA) and old players (see Detroit).


 Larry Brown is a notoriously bad GM. There's no denying his coaching skills, but you can't honestly look at his history and tell me he's not impatient and impulsive in dealing with players. (or teams, for that matter). 

He passed up Paul Pierce and Dirk to draft Larry Hughes, only to trade Hughes for Toni Kukoc. He almost traded Allen Iverson for Jerry Stackhouse. I could find other examples of bad trades he has done. 

LA was a quite a long time ago, and Larry Brown is 65 years old with health problems. We've already seen that he wouldn't play Lebron or Amare in the Olympics. How happy is he going to be with Jamal Crawford, Trevor Ariza, Jerome James, and Eddy Curry?


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I just dont know for sure but as much as i like larry brown he has done his best job coaching with veteran teams. Philly and Det. He has been a coach for a long time and he has not been successful everywhere he coached and if you look where he had some trouble it was with young and/or selfish teams. He also spends most of his practices on defensive and mostly teaches ball movement on O.

We shall see how this messes with the knicks but keep in mind, this team is soft, plays poor D, doesnt rebound very well and almost every player is a shot first player.

I am reading alot of "Larry Brown walks on water posts" which is cool he is a great coach but come on players play the game and the entire team is not going to change the way it plays over night just because Brown is the coach. This team looks a lot like the bulls a couple of years ago. A lot of scores who play awful D and are just soft. In additon, this is a totally new team with what looks like three new starters from last year and generally this leads to a slow start. I still dont see the knicks making the playoffs.

david


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> Larry Brown gave his blessing to this move. He simply sees something in Eddy Curry than most of us dont. No offense to the masses, but Id take Larry Browns opinion over a basketball player then most of you. No offense ment, but Brown has done the job with young players (see LA) and old players (see Detroit).


Weren't you the guy who blasted Brown's favorite rookie David Lee?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> Weren't you the guy who blasted Brown's favorite rookie David Lee?



Where did Brown say David Lee was his favorite rookie?

Oh and by the way, David Lee was picked by Isiah. Larry Brown wasnt even coaching the Knicks then.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

giusd said:


> I just dont know for sure but as much as i like larry brown he has done his best job coaching with veteran teams. Philly and Det. He has been a coach for a long time and he has not been successful everywhere he coached and if you look where he had some trouble it was with young and/or selfish teams. He also spends most of his practices on defensive and mostly teaches ball movement on O.
> 
> We shall see how this messes with the knicks but keep in mind, this team is soft, plays poor D, doesnt rebound very well and almost every player is a shot first player.
> 
> ...



Actually his best coaching job, in the NBA, was the Clippers. A very young team who hasnt been to the playoffs since he left. And he took a bunch of no defense players and had them grind games out while he was there.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> Larry Brown is a notoriously bad GM.


Yep. I hate the "we can't second guess him because he is a real coach and we're just fans" logic. It's easy to point out mistakes that figure has made, and I'm sure there were plenty of fans that disagreed with him on the move before he made the mistake. Should those fans have not second guessed that coach/GM even though they ended up being right?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Curry will be fine. He was pretty damn good last year. Under Brown and with all that talent around him, he could finally be an all-star type. He was on that path with Chicago as it was. He's already above average.
> 
> You give Larry Brown all that talent and he gives you a winner. This ain't Tim Floyd or Bill Cartwright.


I like Larry Brown as a coach. I like Eddy Curry as a player. That being said, Larry Brown does not have some magical ability to get gifted basketball players to rebound and defend (as well as score). If he did, he wouldn't have given such big minutes to guys like Eric Snow and George Lynch in Philly.

Again, I like Larry Brown but to hear people on this board tell it he could turn Glenn Robinson into Ron Artest just by getting him to play "the right way". I don't buy it.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Yep. I hate the "we can't second guess him because he is a real coach and we're just fans" logic. It's easy to point out mistakes that figure has made, and I'm sure there were plenty of fans that disagreed with him on the move before he made the mistake. Should those fans have not second guessed that coach/GM even though they ended up being right?



So we all know players better then a guy who has an NBA championship and a couple of NCAA rings? The only guy to ever beat Phil Jackson in a finals? Arent we all a little full of ourselves to think that?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> Where did Brown say David Lee was his favorite rookie?


I've been trolling at Knicks message boards and the consensus is that Lee is a favorite of Brown. There was a reason the Bulls had to take Jackson instead of Lee.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> I've been trolling at Knicks message boards and the consensus is that Lee is a favorite of Brown. There was a reason the Bulls had to take Jackson instead of Lee.


Get me an article where it says it and ill give you your due. But your making it sound like Lee is Browns guy. The truth is, Brown wasnt even there when Lee was taken. We will see how much time Lee gets. I hear Ariza and drum roll please, Jamal Crawford, have caught Browns eye


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Regarding the whole Brown walking on water thing. Does anyone remember the record of the Pistons before they got Rasheed Wallace?

36-24. Good for ~49 games if they had finished the season at that pace, and a teeny bit worse then the record with Carlisle the season before. Once they got Rasheed, then we started to see the Larry Brown effect.

I'm not trying to tear Larry Brown down, he's an awesome coach, but let's not give him credit for EVERYTHING.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

rlucas4257 said:


> So we all know players better then a guy who has an NBA championship and a couple of NCAA rings? The only guy to ever beat Phil Jackson in a finals? Arent we all a little full of ourselves to think that?


First of all, you don't know the motives of a guy saying stuff to the press. It could be a confidence thing. Secondly, I have second guessed hall of fame general managers before (Jerry West) and been right about it. Should I not have? I figure if I can second guess Jerry West and be right, then Larry Brown is small potatoes. It's not saying I could do a better job than them, but it's ridiculous to give them that much benefit. Why are you second guessing Paxson? You really think you know better than him? You're so big headed.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> Get me an article where it says it and ill give you your due. But your making it sound like Lee is Browns guy. The truth is, Brown wasnt even there when Lee was taken. We will see how much time Lee gets. I hear Ariza and drum roll please, Jamal Crawford, have caught Browns eye


2nd hand info okay? 

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13727.shtml


> Who will Brown fall in love with? Brown has historically been a coach that preaches defense and works his players hard to make them play the way he wants them to play. Whenlooking at the current Knick roster, David Lee fits the bill of a Larry Brown player. David Lee is a scrappy power forward (who can also play the small forward with some offensive
> improvements) who loves to play defense and has a nose for the ball. He doesn’t demand the ball or take a shot when he feels the need. *It’s also no big secret that Larry Brown loves
> what he does*. He recently said on Stephen A. Smith’s new TV show “Quite Frankly” that once his NBA coaching career is done, he’ll continue to coach high school basketball. David Lee
> is a rookie with a lot to learn and a great work ethic. Larry Brown loves teaching. Sounds like a match to me.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> 2nd hand info okay?
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13727.shtml


Interesting. Ill take Browns word for it cause I think Lee will be out of the league in 2 years.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> First of all, you don't know the motives of a guy saying stuff to the press. It could be a confidence thing. Secondly, I have second guessed hall of fame general managers before (Jerry West) and been right about it. Should I not have? I figure if I can second guess Jerry West and be right, then Larry Brown is small potatoes. It's not saying I could do a better job than them, but it's ridiculous to give them that much benefit. Why are you second guessing Paxson? You really think you know better than him? You're so big headed.



Im not second guessing Paxson, Im second guessing YOU! Paxson didnt want to deal Curry away, but he did. In fact, Paxson, I believe wouldnt have made that deal in a hundred years had there been a chance that Curry would have taken the test. But to say Sweetney is a better defender, scorer and in better shape then Curry is totally out of left field. The best player we recieved in the deal so far is Tim Thomas. Not Michael Sweetney.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

rlucas4257 said:


> Im not second guessing Paxson, Im second guessing YOU! Paxson didnt want to deal Curry away, but he did. In fact, Paxson, I believe wouldnt have made that deal in a hundred years had there been a chance that Curry would have taken the test.


When a trade is made, most times you're second guessing some general manager in the NBA. You should learn to think for yourself about these trades and stop seeing these general managers as being better than you. You might surprise yourself. 

Unless of course, you're just using the "He is a coach so I agree with him over you" argument as a way to make anothers opinion inferior, which is pretty lame. Argue the points, don't argue with other peoples opinion.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Infact, Skiles said he wonders why the hell Sweetney didn't get more minutes. Since Skiles is a coach, he knows more than you. 

See it's easy.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> When a trade is made, most times you're second guessing some general manager in the NBA. You should learn to think for yourself about these trades and stop seeing these general managers as being better than you. You might surprise yourself.
> 
> Unless of course, you're just using the "He is a coach so I agree with him over you" argument as a way to make anothers opinion inferior, which is pretty lame. Argue the points, don't argue with other peoples opinion.



Browns track record is far better then yours, mine and anyone elses. Whats pretty lame is to give a hall of famer and a champ who clearly knows basketball less credit then a relatively unproven commodity who seemed to not want to make a deal. Did Pax in fact want to trade Curry? Answer that. Spin it all you want, but your analysis of Sweetneys game is based on very limited tape and is total 100% rhetoric. Now thats lame. 

We will see what Skiles says after he actually coaches Sweetney for a week. I bet Skiles will be *****ing about lack of conditioning very soon in regards to him.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

rlucas4257 said:


> Browns track record is far better then yours, mine and anyone elses.


Mainly because I don't have a track record. 



rlucas4257 said:


> Whats pretty lame is to give a hall of famer and a champ who clearly knows basketball less credit then a relatively unproven commodity who seemed to not want to make a deal.QUOTE]
> 
> I heard this same stuff about Jerry West. I have all the respect in the world for these guys, but you need to agree with the move because of the move, not because your basketball hero says its a good move. Don't you claim to be a scout? Hard to believe when you're more concerned with who is taking what stance, and not the actual matter at hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Mainly because I don't have a track record.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Pax was angry about Curry, but he did state something to the effect of, 'on the basketball side of things, I know what I'm doing, and we got some pretty good players back'. This was at the press conference.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Pax was angry about Curry, but he did state something to the effect of, 'on the basketball side of things, I know what I'm doing, and we got some pretty good players back'. This was at the press conference.


great jon steward quote. i have tickets to see him next month

Pax based on what I read, was forced into making the trade. That was why he was angry. He called the exact merits of the deal bizarre only one week before and then took it. He clearly knew he couldnt lose 100% on his investment so he took back 70 cents on the dollar. He drew the line in the sand himself and he mishandled that. But I admit it could have been worse.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Larry Brown is a terrible GM, he said this during an interview with Charlie Rosen, him and Isiah Thomas were on. Thats why he said he wouldn't ever GM again and all he wants Thomas to do is listen to his suggestions...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> great jon steward quote. i have tickets to see him next month
> 
> Pax based on what I read, was forced into making the trade. That was why he was angry. He called the exact merits of the deal bizarre only one week before and then took it. He clearly knew he couldnt lose 100% on his investment so he took back 70 cents on the dollar. He drew the line in the sand himself and he mishandled that. But I admit it could have been worse.


 Well, my position is that Paxson was more angry about the Curry situation (and the insinuations being made against him in the press), and less angry about the trade, which could have been much worse. 

It makes you wonder why we werent lowballed more, considering Paxson had definitely stated that Curry wasn't going to play for the Bulls, and Curry stated he wasn't going to resign with the Bulls.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

http://www.newsday.com/sports/baske...625oct09,0,5612122.story?coll=ny-knicks-print



> Some wonder how the center acquired from Chicago will adjust to Brown's highly structured offense, but the coach isn't one of them. "He's got a high basketball IQ," Brown said of Curry, "but I don't want him to be too smart. I want him to be on the block and score the ball, rebound it and block a shot. We'll work in that area."


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> So again, whats lame? Oh thats right, comparing a kid who can barely play for a club who desperately needed muscle to Kevin McHale simply because you saw one clip and cause he was traded to the Bulls.


How can you keep ignoring me saying "extremely poor mans" Kevin McHale. Sweetney is a lot closer to McHale than Curry is to Shaq, but I guess the latter isn't ridiculous? Get real. 

You should really tone it down too. Not because we disagree, but because you are starting to lose any resemblence of talking basketball in a civil way. There aren't too many people on this site who can bring me to insults, and you're getting close. But I wont. You used to be one of my favorite posters when you weren't on your high horse. 



NYKBaller said:


> Larry Brown is a terrible GM, he said this during an interview with Charlie Rosen, him and Isiah Thomas were on. Thats why he said he wouldn't ever GM again and all he wants Thomas to do is listen to his suggestions...


[/THREAD]

Close it.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

rlucas4257 said:


> Actually his best coaching job, in the NBA, was the Clippers. A very young team who hasnt been to the playoffs since he left. *And he took a bunch of no defense players and had them grind games out while he was there*.


No. Wrong. Not. even. close.

After taking over a 22-25 team during the 1991-92 season, Brown coached the Clippers for one *full* season, 1992-93. They finished 19th on defense (in a 27 team league), giving up 106.8 points per game. They were 10th in offense, scoring 107.1 points per game.

They didn't grind out many games, obviously.

And the year before, through the 22-25 start the Clips were allowing 101.2 pts/game. After Larry took over, they allowed 102.7 pts/game the last 35 games.

Sometimes, the *legend* of Larry doesn't quite jive with the actual *facts*.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

rlucas4257 said:


> So we all know players better then a guy who has an NBA championship and a couple of NCAA rings? The only guy to ever beat Phil Jackson in a finals? Arent we all a little full of ourselves to think that?


I guess thats sorta like thinking one knows more about basketball and basketball players than Lute Olson.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

rlucas4257 said:


> Get me an article where it says it and ill give you your due. But your making it sound like Lee is Browns guy. The truth is, Brown wasnt even there when Lee was taken. We will see how much time Lee gets. I hear Ariza and drum roll please, Jamal Crawford, have caught Browns eye




http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/29225.htm



> With Michael Sweetney now a Bull, the Knicks' power-forward position is a jumbled mess. Leading starting candidate Maurice Taylor has been out with a strained Achilles. Energizer Malik Rose is not a good enough shooter to start. Disgruntled Antonio Davis, expected to return to camp for today's practice, is a buyout candidate, as he doesn't want to play in New York.
> 
> *Brown has fallen in love with tenacious rookie David Lee, whom the Knicks held out of the Bulls' deal despite John Paxson's insistence, but he's not ready to start.*
> 
> And now Frye can't get onto the court. Frye and Curry are both 22, having taken opposite paths to the NBA. Curry, in his fifth season, applied for the draft after high school; Frye stayed four years at Arizona.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, haven't we all started a new job, or a new semester at school, or made a New Years Resolution or whatever and gone in saying we are going to turn over a new leaf, this time it'll be different, I'm going to improve _x. y _ or _z_ this year?

I am glad Eddy is enthusiastic and is going into the year with good intentions to work on the weak part of his game. I hope he follows through and becomes the All Star quality beast we always hoped he would be for us. As we all know, the follow through on the words is always more difficult than the words themselves.

I really hope the follow through is there, and Larry Brown can make a connection with Eddy for a breakthrough year, because I wish Eddy nothing but the best.

I finally have League Pass this year, and I'll be watching Knicks games to see if the actions follow the words.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I really hope they do, because I wish Eddy nothing but the best.


I hope Eddy stays healthy. But thats it. 

I hope he stinks and falls flat on his face in New York. The Bulls have 3 Knicks picks over the life of Curry's contract and the opportunity to swap a fourth.

The better Curry does, the better the Knicks do, the lower those picks become. 

I'm going to be rooting harder against the Knicks and their players than any other team in the league these next two seasons.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I hope Eddy stays healthy. But thats it.
> 
> I hope he stinks and falls flat on his face in New York. The Bulls have 3 Knicks picks over the life of Curry's contract and the opportunity to swap a fourth.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean -- its better for the Bulls if the Knicks do poorly.

Still, I am an old softy, and for all his faults, I like Eddy Curry. The chips will or won't fall where they may, and the deal the Bulls made will turn out to be good for the team or not.

And I sure won't look forward to the Told You So--Look at Me I'm So Smart gloaters who will delight in tearing management a new one for letting Eddy go if he turns out to be an All Star.

Nonetheless, I wish Eddy well, and hope he has a nice career. I also do wish the Bulls had been able to work something out with him and keep him, but it didn't happen, and what's done is done. Hopefully Sweets and TT will work out well for us and we gett some good talent from those draft picks, either through the draft or as part of a trade package.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

I hope Eddy does well, just not this year or next year.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I hope Eddy does well, just not this year or next year.


Amen!


----------

